# Pad training



## GizmoMom (Jun 28, 2015)

So I've enclosed off my livingroom and have puppy pads on the floor...he does great when he is on the ground and always goes there to pee and poop. My problem is that when I have him on the couch with me he pees and poops on the couch. He doesn't whine or bark to be let down and just does his business on the couch. How do I train him to not to do his business on the couch? I want to sleep with him on my bed but I'm scared he is going to relieve himself on my bed..help!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Only allow him on the couch right after he has performed, then restrict the time to only half an hr at a time. The control will come, in time.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Does he have stairs to go up and down the couch. Luck never went on the couch or my bed, and he slept in the bed from day one. He came mostly pad trained and learned the stairs the first day.


----------



## GizmoMom (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you, I guess I'm going to have to invest in some stairs for him lol


----------

